# Has any body used the Drill Hog drills? Or good other suggestion



## Justjoe

I was looking to get a new 115pc set of drill's.  I been looking at the Drill hog m7 on ebay for $187 or there cobalt set for $282. Has any body had and experience with these's drill bits.  They say the are made in the USA and have a life time warranty.  Which all sounds nice.  

Is the cobalt worth the extra money in the small drill's?  I worry about them being easy to break in the small diameters. 

If any body has a good suggestions on any other brands, please fill free to chim in.
Thanks Mont


----------



## mmcmdl

How could they have a lifetime warranty ?  Yes the cobalt is worth the extra $ .

I should have said , warrantied against what ? Do they take them back when they get dull and supply new ones ? If so , never heard of that !


----------



## Aukai

If you register the set by serial number, and break a bit, they replace it. Sharpening, your on your own.....


----------



## Cooter Brown

My favorite brand for jobber drills is Chicago Latrobe.....


----------



## Boswell

of course we all know that dull bits break easy ...


----------



## AGCB97

Drill Hog cobalt drills hard/any thing like butter. Wish I had bought them 20 years ago. Would have saved lots of money buying the cheap junk. And yes, I broke a 3/8" bit (my fault) and they sent me a new one.
Aaron


----------



## mmcmdl

Aukai said:


> If you register the set by serial number, and break a bit, they replace it. Sharpening, your on your own.....



Hmph  You have to plan on breaking them when dull and not sharpening them then . Drill bits for life !


----------



## T Bredehoft

Buy only the drill bits you need. most dealers will supply you within a couple of days, so order as needed. No point in buying drill bits you won't ever use. Make your own index, a block of wood with holes drilled in it for each drill bit you need, save money for things you need.


----------



## ttabbal

I have an M7 and a Cobalt set. If I were buying today, I would go with the Cobalt. The only times I broke one was in a handheld drill. I use the HF bits in the handheld now.  

I have had a couple replacement bits sent and they were prompt about it and didn't hassle me. Good service and good tools. I wouldn't say they are better than the big names, but they are worth what they charge. 

As for buying just the size you need... Eh... I don't know. I'm willing to do that with taps, but I don't know that it's worth it with drill bits. Maybe get one set (fraction, letter or number) and fill in as you go. For larger sizes you can always bore them out, not so much with the little ones.


----------



## T Bredehoft

Mia Culpla, when I began my apprenticeship, I bought the three indexes full of drills. Some have never been used.  I now have about 30 used prescription plastic bottles with small sized drills (ordered 6 at a time) of the sizes I normally used. For instance, 1/16th for crimping 1/16th wire in and No. 52 (.0635) for running clearance.


----------



## bhigdog

A shop with out a drill index of fractional/letter/number is like a paper hanger with one arm. Buy the set...........................


----------



## P. Waller

Justjoe said:


> They say the are made in the USA and have a life time warranty.



What exactly is the "Lifetime Warranty"?


----------



## Cooter Brown

Get your self a set of these and keep them full....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/291589889286


----------



## Aukai

That was answered in post #3. If you break a bit, they replace it.


----------



## P. Waller

Aukai said:


> That was answered in post #3. If you break a bit, they replace it.


That is awesome, this information could save us $1000.00's of dollars per year (-:


----------



## Ed ke6bnl

Well I bought 2 different step drills from driil hog and one I used to day did no cut and kinda burnt up just drilling some C channel. 
Will find out soon how the warranty works soon.


----------



## Jester966

I have bought two 115pc sets of Drill Hog cobalt drills and am very happy with them. 
I bought one for myself, and one for my work.  My guess is that they're factory seconds from some brand name manufacturer, although I don't know that for sure.  The drills do not actually say USA on them, but regardless, they appear to be ground from quality material.

I inspected every drill when I received each set and both sets came with around 10 drills with inadequate grinds and/or a slight bend.   In both cases I sent a list of sizes to the seller and was sent replacements asap, no questions asked.  I was not asked to return the originals.

Now both sets are complete and they cut as good or better than any other name brand cobalt drill.  I run the work set on a cnc machine in a variety of materials including stainless and 4140ht with no issues.  The ones that have dulled over time have been proffesionally re-sharpened and then continue to cut like new.

I highly recomend the drill hog sets, I doubt you could find a better value.  Just inspect them all on receipt and get the rejects replaced.  Our apprentice also bought a HSS set of drill hogs which I inspected, and every piece was good in his set.


----------



## P. Waller

Jester966 said:


> I have bought two 115pc sets of Drill Hog cobalt drills and am very happy with them.
> I bought one for myself, and one for my work.  My guess is that they're factory seconds from some brand name manufacturer, although I don't know that for sure.  The drills do not actually say USA on them, but regardless, they appear to be ground from quality material.
> 
> I inspected every drill when I received each set and both sets came with around 10 drills with inadequate grinds and/or a slight bend.   In both cases I sent a list of sizes to the seller and was sent replacements asap, no questions asked.  I was not asked to return the originals.
> 
> Now both sets are complete and they cut as good or better than any other name brand cobalt drill.  I run the work set on a cnc machine in a variety of materials including stainless and 4140ht with no issues.  The ones that have dulled over time have been proffesionally re-sharpened and then continue to cut like new.
> 
> I highly recomend the drill hog sets, I doubt you could find a better value.  Just inspect them all on receipt and get the rejects replaced.  Our apprentice also bought a HSS set of drill hogs which I inspected, and every piece was good in his set.


You work in a machine shop and the shop does not supply simple inexpensive sub 1/2" drills for you to do their work?
Small wonder no one wants to be a machinist these days,
That would be like taking a job digging holes with hand held shovels  and the employer tells you to bring your own shovel because they do not supply shovels to hole diggers.


----------



## itsme_Bernie

mmcmdl said:


> How could they have a lifetime warranty ?  Yes the cobalt is worth the extra $ .
> 
> I should have said , warrantied against what ? Do they take them back when they get dull and supply new ones ? If so , never heard of that !




If I remember, they warrantee for breakage, but please don’t quote me. I met a Drill Hog guy at Cabin Fever Expo a few years ago

Bernie


----------



## Jester966

P. Waller said:


> You work in a machine shop and the shop does not supply simple inexpensive sub 1/2" drills for you to do their work?...



I buy all the tools for the machine shop (it's part of my job). I use their money, not my own.


----------



## NCjeeper

I have been happy with my drills from Drill Hog.


----------



## P. Waller

Jester966 said:


> I buy all the tools for the machine shop (it's part of my job). I use their money, not my own.


Excellent.
It would cause much less confusion and help people understand what products work well and which ones do not work well if you would have posted.

"I purchase tooling for a machine shop for a living, I think XYZ products work well so I buy a good deal of them"
This is easily understood, good product, well manufactured, high return on investment.

Many hobbyists do not know where to look for tooling nor what to buy, a person in your line of work that is willing to participate on such a forum would help a good deal.


----------



## SubtleHustle

I was considering drill hog about a year ago, but found several testimonials,  stating that the would never respond when you tried contacting them about warranties, so I opted out. I hope that I was given misinformation,  and they DO honor the warranty. If someone had had experience with them, and their warranty, let us know.


----------



## Justjoe

Sounds great I think Ill order up a set and give them a try. Thanks


----------



## Tozguy

P. Waller said:


> Many hobbyists do not know where to look for tooling nor what to buy, a person in your line of work that is willing to participate on such a forum would help a good deal.



The hobbits I know as a group are not lost souls who need saving.


----------



## jdedmon91

I’ve never purchased from Drill Hog, however I’ve heard great things about them, my personal drill run the gamut, I’ve purchased import drill sets from MSC, picked them up at auctions, plus the bucket of drills I was “gifted” or rescued from being trashed.

Two things a home shop needs in drills, a selection of good sharp drills, and a place to put them. I’m lucky I have both covered, after a long while I got all my drills sharpened, then put in the Huoit drill storage, plus 2 open indexes, one for the lathe and the other on the workbench. A full set of standard drills for tapping that I keep in the machining tools box.

I’m good to go


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PT Doc

Message the drill hog eBay seller. Ask if they are USA. They are not. Just buy Norseman and don’t look back. How many drills are you breaking that you could package them up and make it worth the time and money. Buy Norseman.


----------



## Mitch Alsup

Justjoe said:


> I was looking to get a new 115pc set of drill's.  I been looking at the Drill hog m7 on ebay for $187 or there cobalt set for $282.



I paid just over $100 for the 115 bit cobalt set at Harbor Freight at one of their sales.

They are still in great working order almost 2 years later. The only bit I killed was the 0.089 bit when I was trying to drill through a block of steel beyond the length of the flutes.


----------



## JimDawson

I suspect that is the same cobalt 115 pc set that Harbor Freight sells for just over $100, about $85 with a 20% off coupon , maybe in a bit better box.  I have found the HF cobalt bits to be quite good drill bits and we use them in CNCs all the time.  I heard a rumor that those cobalt bits are made in Russia, but no proof of that.

If one were to buy those at wholesale (a guess would be around $60/set) and then resell them at almost 3x the HF retail price, you could afford to offer a lifetime warranty on broken bits, I'm guessing they have less than a 5% return rate.  A lot of people just wouldn't bother, and it is pretty uncommon to actually break a drill bit.


----------



## Winegrower

A friend got a 115 pc set, and it looked very well made.   He is quite pleased with the set.


----------



## 7milesup

Jim Dawson.... You are correct about the returns.   I purchased a set of Drill Hog HSS bits and broke a number of the smaller ones.  Frankly, it was too much of a hassle to send them back IMHO so I just threw them in my scrap pile.   
I certainly am not impressed with the HSS Drill Hogs.   They don't seem to hold an edge any better than all but the cheapest drill bits.  Also, rather peculiar, is a number of them have rusted in their container.  They are on a shelf next to my lathe.  My lathe is fine, no rust.  All of my other equipment seems fine but a few of those drill bits have significant rust on them.

I purchased a small set of Cobalt drill bits from Menards.  Those have been awesome.  Personally, I would buy Latrobe or similar cobalt ones and forget about Drill Hogs gimmicky warranty.


----------



## ddickey

PT Doc said:


> Message the drill hog eBay seller. Ask if they are USA. They are not. Just buy Norseman and don’t look back. How many drills are you breaking that you could package them up and make it worth the time and money. Buy Norseman.


Looks like the M7's are made in the US but the M42 says made by not made in. Interesting. I thought I heard they, the M7's were made by Viking Drill which, correct me if I'm wrong, make Norseman or are owned by Norseman.


----------



## PT Doc

ddickey said:


> Looks like the M7's are made in the US but the M42 says made by not made in. Interesting. I thought I heard they, the M7's were made by Viking Drill which, correct me if I'm wrong, make Norseman or are owned by Norseman.



Would be very easty to identify the manufacturer of the drills from a photo. Try to get a photo.


----------



## 4040peters

Cooter Brown said:


> My favorite brand for jobber drills is Chicago Latrobe.....


I like them too. The shop I worked in only bought Chicago-Latrobe drills unless we needed a stub length or special. The problem is that most hobbyists can't afford their price and are looking performance at a bargain.


----------



## Cooter Brown

4040peters said:


> I like them too. The shop I worked in only bought Chicago-Latrobe drills unless we needed a stub length or special. The problem is that most hobbyists can't afford their price and are looking performance at a bargain.




I bought 4 sets of Chicago-Latrobe drills in 2015 and I'm still using them today, they are the best non-cobalt drills I have ever used...


----------



## PT Doc

ddickey said:


> Looks like the M7's are made in the US but the M42 says made by not made in. Interesting. I thought I heard they, the M7's were made by Viking Drill which, correct me if I'm wrong, make Norseman or are owned by Norseman.



Viking and Norseman are the same family of drills. Are you saying that that you thought that M7 Drill Hogs were made by Norseman? Call Norseman to verify. 18003284655.


----------



## ddickey

Confirmed they do not.


----------



## Chipper5783

P. Waller said:


> What exactly is the "Lifetime Warranty"?


Warranty is for the life of the drill bit.  When it breaks, its' life is over!

Actually, reworking drills is straight forward enough (i.e. cut downs, reduced shank, flat bottom, different angles as a counter sink, thinned webs etc) that I keep a generous collection of old bits.  I get lots of old bits that other people throw away - handy for those odd tasks - then I keep those special mods for the next time.


----------



## PT Doc

Another scam on eBay is to put chinese marked or unmarked drill bits in a HUOT index and say USA in the listing. Yes, Huot indexes are made in the USA. The drills are not. All Norseman drills are marked clearly and once you see one, they are easy to identify. 
For the best prices on Norseman drill sets, Patrick at Industrial Supply Center in NC will take care of you. Mention you are a hobby machinist forum member and you will be happy.


----------



## Winegrower

After considering the various comments here, I bought Drill Hog sets, all the letters, numbers and fractions, and Silver & Deming up to 1".
My existing set was a 115 piece set from Enco (remember them?).    Comparatively, the Drill Hog set looks better, feels sharper and cuts just as well as I could expect.   I'm happy.   In fact, I already cut myself by brushing against a drill bit in the tailstock.   I can report it cuts like a razor.


----------



## PT Doc

Winegrower said:


> After considering the various comments here, I bought Drill Hog sets, all the letters, numbers and fractions, and Silver & Deming up to 1".
> My existing set was a 115 piece set from Enco (remember them?).    Comparatively, the Drill Hog set looks better, feels sharper and cuts just as well as I could expect.   I'm happy.   In fact, I already cut myself by brushing against a drill bit in the tailstock.   I can report it cuts like a razor.



What was the total cost for the 115 piece set?


----------



## ddickey

I have Norseman because they are made in my state and well, I'm a Norseman myself. 
For me its principal with Drill Hog. I've repeatedly asked where particular bits are made and they have never answered. I think it's deceptive to say made by Drill Hog USA which leads some to believe made in the USA.


----------



## ddickey

No screw machine length down there as ISC.


----------



## Winegrower

PT Doc, it was $150 for the 115 pc set.   Ebay, free shipping.


----------



## PT Doc

Call Patrick and he will get you anything Norseman.  I bought all screw machine in 3 separate indexes to make the 115 set. They are super nice drills.




ddickey said:


> No screw machine length down there as ISC.


----------



## PT Doc

....


----------



## PT Doc

ddickey said:


> No screw machine length down there as ISC.



Patrick will get you all 3 sets of Norseman Magnum in 3 separate Huot metal indexes for $255 delivered to your door. This is a hobby machinist special offer so let him know this.


----------



## Aukai

Link/contact info?


----------



## ddickey

https://iscsupplies.com/


----------



## ezduzit

I asked them where the bits were made and they did not bother to respond. F them.


----------



## PT Doc

ezduzit said:


> I asked them where the bits were made and they did not bother to respond. F them.



China.


----------



## PT Doc

Go Norseman and don’t look back. They are great at any price and even better when you get them on a great deal.


----------



## PT Doc

ddickey said:


> https://iscsupplies.com/



Email Patrick at 

pcook@iscsupplies.com


----------



## Aukai

Thank you....


----------



## PT Doc

Norseman screw machine 115 drill set
					

Good deal and screw machine length drills if you need them.  https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?p=7829847#post7829847




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

